# retrouver ipad



## tomtombiker (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il une appli qui permet de retrouver son ipad dans la maison du genre qui bip plus vite quand on s'en approche et plus lentement quand on s'en eloigne? 
C'est pas la peine de dire d'utiliser l'appli "localiser mon iphone" vu qu'on ne me l'a pas voler il est juste quelque par dans la maison mais je sais pas ou 
Pour l'instant il est encore allumer vu qu'il est connecter sur mon mac mais je ne sais pas pour combien de temps encore donc si vous pouviez m'aider au plus vite 
Si ca n'existe pas ce n'est pas grave je continuerais a chercher 
merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Connecte toi sur ce site avec ton identifiant et mot de passe apple store.

https://www.icloud.com/#mail


----------

